# Who wrote the Best Violin Concerto



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Wait for the poll.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Was it ... John Best?*



* -- I hate waiting for polls.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

So many choices, and I can only pick one... Today, I'll have to go with the Berg. It's fresh and exciting, hauntingly beautiful, Romantic (well, as Romantic as atonal music can get), and quite satisfying. But if this were a 100-yard dash of violin concertos, Berg would be in the lead by about .0895 seconds, Sibelius being second, and after that Mendelssohn, Barber, and Tchaikovsky would tie for third. Brahms would be fourth, Beethoven and Bach fifth, and then the rest of the composers in a big "unranked" group behind them. 

But to be honest, if the options were multiple choice, I would be voting for every composer except Vivaldi, Bruch, and Elgar.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I voted for Beethoven (which will not surprise anyone who has been following my posts!:lol Second place goes to Mendelssohn, followed closely by Mozart's No. 5.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

There's more than one I'd choose, so, there's that.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Beethoven clear number one for me.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bacewicz anyonee??


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Of those listed, I think every composer wrote a wonderful violin concerto maybe with the exception of Elgar (I like it but not anywhere near as much as the others). Personally I have long viewed Brahms and Tchaikovsky as tied for best with Mendelssohn in 3rd. I used to strongly dislike Berg's but now view it as my favorite 20th century violin concerto.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Brahms. More will probably say Beethoven though, which I have no problem with, as his would be among my own top choices. I just feel Brahms surpassed him here in the intensity, struggle and tenseness of its orchestral parts and for its even greater breadth of drama, astounding virtuosity and the emotionally seasoned articulation of its soloist writing, leading to greater depth and a more distinct and compelling feeling of personal conviction throughout. Beethoven's is extraordinary though, deserving of the highest praise, as well as a nod for being the main formal/compositional wellspring from which Brahms drew from for his.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I voted Barber as a personal favourite. That one really gets to me as few pieces do. But I agree with those that Beethoven is the clearly number one. It is so damn elegant. I'm permanently worn out by Mendelssohn's and Bruch's, except with Isaac Stern's Mendelssohn.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Definitely the Sibelius - I've never heard anything remotely similar to it, and I've never tired of it. Mendelssohn's comes a somewhat-close 2nd. I don't really like Beethoven's, and Brahms' is just okay, to my ears.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

A toss-up between Beethoven's and Brahms's for me for the number 1 position.

1. Beethoven / Brahms
2. Mendelssohn
3. Tchaikovsky
4. Sibelius / Bruch


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

After decades of listening, the Sibelius still sounds fresh to me.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

So many lovely violin concertos, but I have a clear favorite: Brahms.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I haven't heard all of these yet, but of the ones I have.....

I voted for Sibelius, with the Barber as a close second. I wouldn't want to be without either of them.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

For comparison – best violin concerti as voted on another site.

1 – Beethoven (by a squeak!)
2 - Brahms
3 - Shostakovich: #1 A-minor
4 - Tchaikovsky
5 - Sibelius
6 - Prokofiev: #1 D-major
7 - Prokofiev: #2 G minor
8 - Mendelssohn
9 - Barber
10 - Szymanowski: #1


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart wroth 5 so which one you mean?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I voted Bruch, for the shear beauty of it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Mozart wroth 5 so which one you mean?


I voted for Vivaldi on the strength of all his violin concertos, but perhaps that's cheating. I suppose I might have gone with Tchaikovsky if I had to pick just one.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Klassik said:


> I voted for Vivaldi on the strength of all his violin concertos, but perhaps that's cheating. I suppose I might have gone with Tchaikovsky if I had to pick just one.


Each his / her own choice.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

The Beethoven and Brahms are the gold-standards, flagships and tier 1 works in the violin world. It's not even close.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bach and Mozart. Period.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> The Beethoven and Brahms are the gold-standards, flagships and tier 1 works in the violin world. It's not even close.


Nothing wrong with Sibelius and Tchaikovsky either.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

ArtMusic said:


> Bach and Mozart. Period.


Maybe for the Baroque and early-Classical "Period"?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

DaveM said:


> The Beethoven and Brahms are the gold-standards, flagships and tier 1 works in the violin world. It's not even close.


I would actually vote Vivaldi's Four Seasons just behind Brahms and slightly above Beethoven's. Though unfortunately there are so many perfunctory recorded renditions that its reputation probably isn't as high as it once was, and due to those perhaps some (many?) have tired of it and forgotten just how much of a masterpiece it actually is.

I think if more listened to this one: https://artistxite.ca/imgcache/album/004/777/004777727_500.jpg

Or this one: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51K41sf7AFL.jpg

...it might get a lot more votes?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I refuse to vote. You didn't include Bartók.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> I refuse to vote. You didn't include Bartók.


Yes, one of the best. Quite the omission!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Nothing wrong with Sibelius and Tchaikovsky either.


No there isn't. And, of course, there are other wonderful violin concertos, but ask any successful concert violinist: If they don't master the Beethoven and Brahms, they aren't likely to have a long and happy career. Note that that doesn't mean they have to play those works over and over, but it gets them in the door to the major venues at the start of their careers. Plus, orchestras in smaller cities always want to be able to perform those two concertos.

I would also add that the 'best' concertos don't have to be someone's favorites.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

AfterHours said:


> Maybe for the Baroque and early-Classical "Period"?





DaveM said:


> No there isn't. And, of course, there are other wonderful violin concertos, but ask any successful concert violinist: If they don't master the Beethoven and Brahms, they aren't likely to have a long and happy career. Note that that doesn't mean they have to play those works over and over, but it gets them in the door to the major venues at the start of their careers. Plus, orchestras in smaller cities always want to be able to perform those two concertos.


Agreed with both of you.:cheers:


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

The Brahms is far and away my favorite, next would've been Sibelius then Prokofiev's first concerto if multiple choices were allowed. I've never liked the Beethoven or Tchaikovsky violin concertos.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Casebearer said:


> I refuse to vote. You didn't include Bartók.


Quite the same story here - no Bacewicz _or_ Reger!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> I would actually vote Vivaldi's Four Seasons just behind Brahms and slightly above Beethoven's. Though unfortunately there are so many perfunctory recorded renditions that its reputation probably isn't as high as it once was, and due to those perhaps some (many?) have tired of it and forgotten just how much of a masterpiece it actually is.
> 
> I think if more listened to this one: https://artistxite.ca/imgcache/album/004/777/004777727_500.jpg
> 
> ...


It's a wonderful piece of work, but I think some are fatigued by hearing it so often. Also, it has popularity with casual classical music fans and so I think some unfairly view it as a less serious piece of work. But, yeah, those are some good recordings of it for someone to try to rediscover it.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

I'll mention the Schumann, Schoenberg and Ligeti concertos because no one else has and they are some of my favorites.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

As usual, people are confusing 'best' with 'favorites'. The 2017 Kia Optima has been rated as one of the best midsized sedans, but I don't like it. That doesn't change the fact that it's one of the best.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

DaveM said:


> As usual, people are confusing 'best' with 'favorites'.


In my case, they're the same.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mendelssohn for me, ahead of Brahms, Tchaikovsky, Bruch. Not listed as an option, but also excellent: Moeran and Bax.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

DaveM said:


> As usual, people are confusing 'best' with 'favorites'. The 2017 Kia Optima has been rated as one of the best midsized sedans, but I don't like it. That doesn't change the fact that it's one of the best.


Good luck trying to get me to agree that the Tchaikovsky violin concerto is somehow one of the objective "best"!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

DaveM said:


> As usual, people are confusing 'best' with 'favorites'.


Please enlighten us then: what does 'best' violin concerto mean and which is it.

Until I see a decent workable objective definition, I'm in the corner that takes "best" and "greatest" as subjective values - personal favourites.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

DaveM said:


> As usual, people are confusing 'best' with 'favorites'. The 2017 Kia Optima has been rated as one of the best midsized sedans, but I don't like it. That doesn't change the fact that it's one of the best.


That's an interesting, subjective take on the supposed objectivity of this poll that is asking for people's opinions.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I went with Brahms (as a personal favorite; my Bestmeter remains broken), though there are so many delightful choices. I will give the Dvorak the love it deserves: it's a Personal Favorite also. And for my other, I vote for the Hovhaness VC#2, as performed by Anahid Ajemian (who, it turns out, played fiddle for Blood, Sweat and Tears on their _Child is Father of the Man _ album). Small world!


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

DaveM said:


> As usual, people are confusing 'best' with 'favorites'. The 2017 Kia Optima has been rated as one of the best midsized sedans, but I don't like it. That doesn't change the fact that it's one of the best.


Well, then the Kia probably IS the best midsized sedan, because cars are easlly measured & tested by
clearly objective criteria & facts. Music cannot be objectively rated & judged like a car!


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I voted for the Berg concerto but really it's a tie between that and Bach's Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043. Since that one's a 2 violin concerto which might be a disqualifier, that left the Berg as the winner, at least of the concertos on the list.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree with preceding comments about what 'best' can mean - the only alternative to 'personal favourites' I can see is 'most popular'. So going with personal favourites - 

Hindemith
Bartok 2
Sibelius
Beethoven

I have a soft spot for the Glazounov concerto too...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Bach double for me. :kiss:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I unfashionably voted for Elgar.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

laurie said:


> Well, then the Kia probably IS the best midsized sedan, because cars are easlly measured & tested by
> clearly objective criteria & facts. Music cannot be objectively rated & judged like a car!


True. But the words 'best' and 'favorite' are not synonymous. While, as you say, musical works can't be judged the same way cars are, that doesn't mean there aren't objective criteria to narrow down the list, especially with the test of time and the consensus of people with wide ranges of experience. This same issue comes up with threads asking who is the best composer. When the names Bach, Beethoven and Mozart come up (as they always do), there are always those who say it's all subjective.

So I'm not saying that 'the' best violin is written in stone, but IMO there is an objectivity-based short list and a number of the mentioned concertos are not on it.

OK everybody, take your best shot.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

DaveM said:


> True. But the words 'best' and 'favorite' are not synonymous. While, as you say, musical works can't be judged the same way cars are, that doesn't mean there aren't objective criteria to narrow down the list, especially with the test of time and the consensus of people with wide ranges of experience. This same issue comes up with threads asking who is the best composer. When the names Bach, Beethoven and Mozart come up (as they always do), there are always those who say it's all subjective.
> 
> So I'm not saying that 'the' best violin is written in stone, but IMO there is an objectivity-based short list and a number of the mentioned concertos are not on it.
> 
> OK everybody, take your best shot.


And in your "objectivity-based short list" there would be no works from the 20th century that aren't unambiguously tonal, I imagine.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Chronochromie said:


> And in your "objectivity-based short list" there would be no works from the 20th century that aren't unambiguously tonal, I imagine.


It's not on the short list, but I love the Barber Concerto.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

DaveM said:


> It's not on the short list, but I love the Barber Concerto.


The Ligeti violin concerto is on the objective shortlist of the greatest concertos. And you can't dispute it.....

Yeah, that was a productive discussion.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The Brahms for me, with the Elgar concerto quite close behind in second, and Mendelssohn and Beethoven tied for third. I like nearly all the others as well though.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Since there are still no votes showing as I post this for the two excellent Prokofiev violin concertos, I affirm them both as Personal Favorites!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Strange Magic said:


> Since there are still no votes showing as I post this for the two excellent Prokofiev violin concertos, I affirm them both as Personal Favorites!


Indeed. See my post #16.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Indeed. See my post #16.


Thank you! Then I am not alone. But what about the Dvorak? Has the world gone mad?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

And where is Shostakovich?


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

DaveM said:


> True. But the words 'best' and 'favorite' are not synonymous. While, as you say, musical works can't be judged the same way cars are, that doesn't mean there aren't objective criteria to narrow down the list, especially with the test of time and the consensus of people with wide ranges of experience. This same issue comes up with threads asking who is the best composer. When the names Bach, Beethoven and Mozart come up (as they always do), there are always those who say it's all subjective.
> 
> So I'm not saying that 'the' best violin is written in stone, but IMO there is an objectivity-based short list and a number of the mentioned concertos are not on it.
> 
> OK everybody, take your best shot.


I objectively subjected myself to the object of my affection: Brahms' Violin Concerto, and thus, subjectively decided -- my only objection being the subject -- as in a poll in which the object was to subject oneself to the best subjectively but from an objective perspective, hence my favorite being the best choice of many objective perspectives, all of which constitute my subjective opinion, that which has proven to be best for me, but also a favorite of many, at least in my opinion, which is an unbiased one at that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the Brahms, but if cornered, I would have to say the Beethoven Violin Concerto is the summit.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dr Johnson said:


> And where is Shostakovich?


Buried in the "Cemetery of the Divine Workers' Struggle".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Thank you! Then I am not alone. But what about the Dvorak? Has the world gone mad?


Completely mad, or sheer ignorance.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I always use the term "best" in a poll as a bit of sarcasm. There is no best. General consensus still does not mean the best. That is as close to objectivity as you can get. You make like a piece more, and perceive another is better, but even the one you perceive is better may not really be so. I think at this level with the options presented it is all a matter of subjective opinion. Each work was inspired, meticulously composed.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I didn't have to think about this one, Tchaikovsky. Not only my favourite violin concerto but one of my favourite classical pieces. Love the last movement when the cello plays a few bars then goes onto a melody!


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

The BEST? Was there a violin concerto sports-like event and someone won; hence the BEST?


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Brahms and Mozart #5.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Omicron9 said:


> The BEST? Was there a violin concerto sports-like event and someone won; hence the BEST?


I relistened to the Beethoven and Barber VC's last night. And I honestly can't say any one is really better than the other. I just like the Barber more.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I am particularly fond of Sibelius' violin concerto. It is such a highlight of Romanticism.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

well I usually vote mozart for everything

not this time though

Beethoven's VC is unsurpassable.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Schumann's posthumous VC is the best. Of the ones in the list, right today I can't seem to decide between Beethoven's mighty Greek temple, Brahms' dagger straight to the heart, and Sibelius' velvety mystery theatre.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bruch for me... for sheer drama and excitement it's unmatched. Next two favourites: Tchaik's and Brahms'.

_''The Germans have four violin concertos. The greatest, most uncompromising is Beethoven's. The one by Brahms vies with it in seriousness. The richest, the most seductive, was written by Max Bruch. But the most inward, the heart's jewel, is Mendelssohn's.''_
- said Joseph Joachim...


----------



## Schumanniac (Dec 11, 2016)

Xaltotun said:


> *Schumann's posthumous VC is the best.* Of the ones in the list, right today I can't seem to decide between Beethoven's mighty Greek temple, Brahms' dagger straight to the heart, and Sibelius' velvety mystery theatre.


Oooh, i could KISS you!  Usually played disfiguringly horrible but when right...

Im gonna vote Barber on this one. Been crazy about all his concertos lately.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry, I'm opting out of this poll as an impossible exercise. Mark me down as an abstention (choice not offered)


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

My favorite is the Dvorak VC, but the "best" is (in my opinion) Mendelssohn or Beethoven.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

AfterHours said:


> I objectively subjected myself to the object of my affection: Brahms' Violin Concerto, and thus, subjectively decided -- my only objection being the subject -- as in a poll in which the object was to subject oneself to the best subjectively but from an objective perspective, hence my favorite being the best choice of many objective perspectives, all of which constitute my subjective opinion, that which has proven to be best for me, but also a favorite of many, at least in my opinion, which is an unbiased one at that.


I interpreted the challenge of the OP differently. IMO, when selecting the 'best', one should look at information elsewhere (over one's own opinion) to avoid as much subjectivity as possible. The information can come from concert violinists, conductors and musicologists and then there are the opinions of experienced listeners and the audiences that tend to come out for some works over others. And all of this over a period of years, decades and well over a century in some cases. In addition, there are sometimes the opinions of famous composers over the years.

To conclude, there are a few violin concertos that are consistently spoken of with reverence and adulation by experts, concert violinists, listeners and others mentioned over many years. Over time, the cream rises to the top. The more consistently this occurs and over time, the less subjectivity there is. I only wish this poll had allowed more than one choice because although I think there is a pretty reliable basis for a short list, a single 'best' is still hard to nail down.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Tallisman said:


> Bruch for me... for sheer drama and excitement it's unmatched. Next two favourites: Tchaik's and Brahms'.
> 
> _''The Germans have four violin concertos. The greatest, most uncompromising is Beethoven's. The one by Brahms vies with it in seriousness. The richest, the most seductive, was written by Max Bruch. But the most inward, the heart's jewel, is Mendelssohn's.''_
> - said Joseph Joachim...


"And by the way the hauntingly beautiful Schumann concerto is gathering dust in my attic..."
- Joseph Joachim, probably


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

DaveM said:


> I only wish this poll had allowed more than one choice because although I think there is a pretty reliable basis for a short list, a single 'best' is still hard to nail down.


I like how you don't think it's impossible.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

The only problem with "best" is determining what the criteria for "best" would be . . . which, unfortunately, turns out to be a very big problem. (One might, of course, settle on a definition of "best" only to find that others disagree, and there's the rub.)


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I suppose Beethoven, from this list. Brahms and Bach would be a close seconds.

I'm not a huge fan of any of the standard Romantic violin concertos besides Brahms', or of Berg's.

Other favorites of mine would be Ligeti's concerto and Saariahio's Graal theatre.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

laurie said:


> Well, then the Kia probably IS the best midsized sedan, because cars are easlly measured & tested by
> clearly objective criteria & facts. Music cannot be objectively rated & judged like a car!


What you say about the objective car tests is probably true, but yet the music critics are probably more accurate than the car critics. So many car review magazine and blogs (including Consumer Reports these days) seem to judge any car that has a dashboard made of squishy material and has a ride that makes you feel every expansion joint on the road to be vastly superior to cars which don't have that stuff but have more room, better fuel economy, better safety, better reliability, and so forth. Because, you know, everyone buys cars for the primary purpose of squeezing the dashboard and everyone wants their 30mph journey to the grocery store to feel like an autocross. Plus, no matter how great a car is on paper, they'll always be people who will buy something terrible because of subjective appearance factors.

I'm not sure what the point of this rant is, but all the music stuff is subjective. We knew that already though, didn't we?


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I enjoy Vivaldi's use of the violin much more than any composer beyond him. Although I haven't really listened to Bach's violin concerti, which I'm sure took much influence from Vivaldi.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Harmonie said:


> I enjoy Vivaldi's use of the violin much more than any composer beyond him. Although I haven't really listened to Bach's violin concerti, which I'm sure took much influence from Vivaldi.


As for your first point, I would have to agree with that. I'm sure Bach and others were influenced by Vivaldi's use of the violin. In fact, Bach transcribed some Vivaldi violin concertos for keyboard. I quite like BWV 1065 for 4 harpsichords which is transcribed from Vivaldi's RV 580 concerto for 4 violins. Both are fine, fine works.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Klassik said:


> I'm not sure what the point of this rant is, but all the music stuff is subjective. We knew that already though, didn't we?


I agree, but more than a handful think otherwise.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> I agree, but more than a handful think otherwise.


It's always like that. Posters get offended when their number one isn't your number one.

Ridiculous!!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Harmonie said:


> I enjoy Vivaldi's use of the violin much more than any composer beyond him. Although I haven't really listened to Bach's violin concerti, which I'm sure took much influence from Vivaldi.


Try Carmignola's recording od Bach violin concertos and you´ll see... they sound so italian (and vivaldian) in character.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Brahms and Beethoven are at the top, but I have to give the nod to the Brahms. There is more interpretively for the violin to do in the Brahms as evidenced by the dozens upon dozens of great performances of the concerto from the likes of Huberman, Kreisler, Szigeti, Busch, Neveu, Oistrakh, Heifetz, Zimbalist, Morini, Menuhin, Milstein, Perlman, Bell, Schneiderhan, De Vito, Mutter, Krebbers, Ferras, and more. The list is so exhaustive of great performances that this by itself displays the endless abundance of depth and emotion in this concerto.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

DaveM said:


> I interpreted the challenge of the OP differently. IMO, when selecting the 'best', one should look at information elsewhere (over one's own opinion) to avoid as much subjectivity as possible. The information can come from concert violinists, conductors and musicologists and then there are the opinions of experienced listeners and the audiences that tend to come out for some works over others. And all of this over a period of years, decades and well over a century in some cases. In addition, there are sometimes the opinions of famous composers over the years.
> 
> To conclude, there are a few violin concertos that are consistently spoken of with reverence and adulation by experts, concert violinists, listeners and others mentioned over many years. Over time, the cream rises to the top. The more consistently this occurs and over time, the less subjectivity there is. I only wish this poll had allowed more than one choice because although I think there is a pretty reliable basis for a short list, a single 'best' is still hard to nail down.


Sorry, but I would find such an exercise nearly pointless for a poll except as a curious note about what is the most acclaimed. A much more interesting journey is to find out for oneself what you think the best is by actual assimilation of the works and evaluation against one's criteria. Maybe you'll agree with the consensus, maybe you won't.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

AfterHours said:


> Sorry, but I would find such an exercise nearly pointless for a poll except as a curious note about what is the most acclaimed. A much more interesting journey is to find out for oneself what you think the best is by actual assimilation of the works and evaluation against one's criteria. Maybe you'll agree with the consensus, maybe you won't.


An according to the "consensus" that he conjured up, the Berg concerto isn't on the shortlist, which is odd...I wonder why...


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

AfterHours said:


> Sorry, but I would find such an exercise nearly pointless for a poll except as a curious note about what is the most acclaimed. A much more interesting journey is to find out for oneself what you think the best is by actual assimilation of the works and evaluation against one's criteria. Maybe you'll agree with the consensus, maybe you won't.


Well, in the end, everyone has a right to pursue the journey they find most interesting and interpret what the meaning of 'best' is in a poll. Personally, I would find it more interesting to hear what people think the 'best' is based on as objective information as possible, otherwise it's just another poll on people's favorites which is fine, but that's not what the poll asked for. Still, maybe the OP meant the poll to be 'favorite'. If so, never mind!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

Regardless of my personal preference, I think the Beethoven and the Brahms are tied together historically, because they have a common element--Joseph Joachim. It was Joachim who, as a young teenager and under the conducting of Mendelssohn, revived the Beethoven Concerto from its languish in obscurity after its initial premiere during Beethoven's own time. And of course, it was Joachim for whom Brahms wrote his Concerto, with Joachim's input on details of the writing so as to make it "playable", in a way that Beethoven probably wouldn't have cared about. 

BTW Joachim wrote his own, rather lengthy Violin Concerto. The one recording I know of it is by Rachel Barton Pine. It doesn't hold my attention as well as Brahms', but it's worth hearing for the novelty aspect.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

SONNET CLV said:


> Was it ... John Best?*
> 
> * -- I hate waiting for polls.


I thought it was John West Oh that was Tuna, silly me wonder he had the best Tuned Violin


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Chronochromie said:


> An according to the "consensus" that he conjured up, the Berg concerto isn't on the shortlist, which is odd...I wonder why...


In none of my posts did I say anything about 20th century violin concertos vs. those preceding them. That seems to be your concern, not mine.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

DaveM said:


> In none of my posts did I say anything about 20th century violin concertos vs. those preceding them. That seems to be your concern, not mine.





Chronochromie said:


> And in your "objectivity-based short list" there would be no works from the 20th century that aren't unambiguously tonal, I imagine.





DaveM said:


> It's not on the short list, but I love the Barber Concerto.


Hmm......did I misunderstand? Because the above led me to the conclusion that the Berg wouldn't be in it.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Although perhaps not the "best" violin concerto - whatever that means  - I consider Mendelssohn's VC to be one of the most glorious pieces of music ever written. It gets my vote on that basis.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Well, in the end, everyone has a right to pursue the journey they find most interesting and interpret what the meaning of 'best' is in a poll. Personally, I would find it more interesting to hear what people think the 'best' is based on as objective information as possible, otherwise it's just another poll on people's favorites which is fine, but that's not what the poll asked for. Still, maybe the OP meant the poll to be 'favorite'. If so, never mind!


You have a good point. It is interesting to hear why someone thinks something is the best. Someone might have just heard a few works from the consensus, rather than really hearing them all out without preconceptions. Some, myself included, believe that consensus selecting the best is made up from selecting safe choices, or better known works, that just get more attention over others, for reasons that are not actually quality related. Highly personally composed pieces usually don't get as much attention as those geared towards a broader audience. Happens in Classical too, not only popular music.

I picked the Barber generally because the language is more sophisticated (being one of the most modern), very well constructed (as well as any, i would contend), and for me far more emotional than any of the others. For me, the weaker the tonality, the more natural sounding, and sophisticated the lanuage is the work. Kind of like a slickly produced modern movie compared to a clunky old movie.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

It's subjective personal choice, and my choices are Sibelius, Barber and Beethoven ahead of the rest.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Chronochromie said:


> Hmm......did I misunderstand? Because the above led me to the conclusion that the Berg wouldn't be in it.


I was making it clear that I don't have an automatic cut-off at the beginning of the 20th century. Fwiw, I used to listen to the Katchachurian quite a bit and the Prokofievs somewhat. Also, I had in mind a pretty short list of top 5 (and not necessarily all of them being my top 5).

Interestingly enough, if you increase the 'short list' to 10-15 and do a google search of 'the top violin concertos' in that range, the Bartok, Barber and even the Berg show up in some of them. Some of those lists appear to be in the 'favorites' category, but some others try to give some objective information as to why they are selected. That's what I would have liked to have seen here. But again, that's just me, isn't it.

Anyway, why don't you make a case for the Berg and don't worry so much about what you think my preferences are.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, I gotta say. I like the diversity for this poll. Everyone's got at least a vote


----------



## dschbax (May 9, 2017)

Carl Nielsen, imo, but my vote would probably change tomorrow for another composer!

I never really got on with his symphonies, but his violin concerto offers something mysterious that seems to link his other works together, and I'm left wondering if he's just left the keys to the rest of his work in this that he took so personally.

On another day, I would've said Kabalevsky, because of Oistrakh.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

dschbax said:


> Carl Nielsen, imo, but my vote would probably change tomorrow for another composer!
> 
> I never really got on with his symphonies, but his violin concerto offers something mysterious that seems to link his other works together, and I'm left wondering if he's just left the keys to the rest of his work in this that he took so personally.


Agree about Nielsen's violin concerto. It's very good and I'd probably put it right up there near the top. It may not top Vivaldi, Tchaikovsky, and maybe a couple of others for me, but it's up there even though it's rarely talked about. I am a Nielsen fan in general though, more so than I am a fan of Sibelius. That's weird, I know, I know. What can I say?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

dschbax said:


> Carl Nielsen, imo, but my vote would probably change tomorrow for another composer!
> 
> I never really got on with his symphonies, but his violin concerto offers something mysterious that seems to link his other works together, and I'm left wondering if he's just left the keys to the rest of his work in this that he took so personally.
> 
> On another day, I would've said Kabalevsky, because of Oistrakh.


Yup, i've considered Nielsen, Bartok, and others. But due to space, i had to use my judgement asmto which would be more popular


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Tchaikovsky for me (esp. in that Gergiev/Repin Philip CD recording), followed by:
Glazunov
Moeran
Bax
Barber
Melartin
Rakov (tuneful like crazy)
Roslavets
_even_ Nielsen


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Other - Korngold played by Nicola Benedetti. Fabulously cinematic!


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Listening to Moszkowski's right now- quite underrated, it has many interesting ideas.

It sounds like a mix between the Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky concertos.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Well, I gotta say. I like the diversity for this poll. Everyone's got at least a vote


For some just one, how wrong is this poll.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

jdec said:


> A toss-up between Beethoven's and Brahms's for me for the number 1 position.
> 
> 1. Beethoven / Brahms
> 2. Mendelssohn
> ...


These are the big 6; then a gap to the rest.
GG


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

GraemeG said:


> These are the big 6; then a gap to the rest.
> GG


Oh spare me! Shostakovich? Prokofiev?


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Oh spare me! Shostakovich? Prokofiev?


*Berg?* *opening of the Berg VC plays* "scaaary creepy atonalism..."


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Chronochromie said:


> *Berg?* *opening of the Berg VC plays* "scaaary creepy atonalism..."


Yeah, that was my thought too, so I didn't mention it.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Buried in the "Cemetery of the Divine Workers' Struggle".


But is he?

http://www.talkclassical.com/44410-composers-graves-2.html#post1090946


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

DaveM said:


> I would also add that the 'best' concertos don't have to be someone's favorites.


Wow! That makes it difficult to vote .... I know which ones I like the best, but don't know how to decide which is the 'best'

I really like both the Beethoven and the Sibelius (as well as many of the others mentioned) but they are so different that a direct preference is difficult for me - I really could not choose between them as 'favourites'


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Beethoven, but I like Brahms and Sibelius a lot too.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Somewhat off topic, but if I was to take the "great 6" and make a compilation of versions by great violinists with only one violinist per concerto, it would like this:

Beethoven - Kreisler/Blech
Brahms - Busch/Munch
Mendelssohn - Szigeti/Beecham
Tchaikovsky - Huberman/Ormandy
Sibelius - Heifetz/Beecham
Bruch - Milstein/Barbirolli


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

To include a contemporary work: what about Lindberg's Violin Concerto? Some think it's almost as good as Berg's...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes indeed. Magnus Lindberg, Violin Concerto. Tapiola Sinfonietta, Pekka Kuusisto violin and dir.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm quite surprised that Beethoven is the leader here. I find his VC to be one of the least important things in his output. Maybe it's just me. Ah well, no harm, no foul.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Voting is coming along close to how I thought it eventually would. Though I am surprised just how close Sibelius' VC is to Brahms.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Barbebleu said:


> I'm quite surprised that Beethoven is the leader here. I find his VC to be one of the least important things in his output. Maybe it's just me. Ah well, no harm, no foul.


For better or worse, never bet against Beethoven.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm glad Berg is getting some of the recognition it deserves... hasn't caught up with Brahms, Sibelius, or Beethoven yet, but it's leading Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky, and that's good enough for me. :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Glad to see the Beethoven in the lead.

Excellence seeks its own level.

Time to lock the thread.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven leading is likely a good thing, but the absence of Shostakovich is disgraceful. A poll elsewhere placed his first violin concerto in third place, after Ludwig and Johannes. A reasonable result, as all right-thinking people will agree!


----------



## dschbax (May 9, 2017)

Orfeo said:


> Tchaikovsky for me (esp. in that Gergiev/Repin Philip CD recording), followed by:
> Glazunov
> Moeran
> Bax
> ...


Roslavets was an out and out genius, quite sadly brought down by tuberculosis and a virtual embargo on his music. I'm quite glad to see someone else appreciates Bax' music.

I think Roslavets' real strength was in the 3 remaining Piano Trios that he wrote, he takes Scriabin's legacy in a completely different direction to that of Sorabji, and makes music of great emotional depth that sounds almost like nothing heard before or since. I've got the Ibragimova (BBCSO??)/Volkov recording of the 2 VCs and...I don't know, they still haven't clicked with me. I should fish the CD out and have another listen this weekend, perhaps?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Beethoven leading is likely a good thing, but the absence of Shostakovich is disgraceful. A poll elsewhere placed his first violin concerto in third place, after Ludwig and Johannes. A reasonable result, as all right-thinking people will agree!


The old 'thorn in the lion's paw.'


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Andolink said:


> I voted for the Berg concerto but really it's a tie between that and Bach's Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043. Since that one's a 2 violin concerto which might be a disqualifier, that left the Berg as the winner, at least of the concertos on the list.


If it was a two concerto list, you might be right!!!


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

dschbax said:


> Roslavets was an out and out genius, quite sadly brought down by tuberculosis and a virtual embargo on his music. I'm quite glad to see someone else appreciates Bax' music.
> 
> I think Roslavets' real strength was in the 3 remaining Piano Trios that he wrote, he takes Scriabin's legacy in a completely different direction to that of Sorabji, and makes music of great emotional depth that sounds almost like nothing heard before or since. I've got the Ibragimova (BBCSO??)/Volkov recording of the 2 VCs and...I don't know, they still haven't clicked with me. I should fish the CD out and have another listen this weekend, perhaps?


Agree (although my favorite Roslavets work is his Viola Sonata no. II). Bax's Violin Concerto is underrated (Heifetz, I believe, underestimated it).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice to see the Beethoven Violin Concerto out in front. This may be the first time I'm actually in sync with a TC majority.

How can anyone listen to the incredibly tense buildup in the middle of movement one....and just when it becomes unbearable, there is that amazingly proud march-like release... as extraordinary as the modulation from the end of movement three to the beginning of movement four of the Fifth Symphony.

Yes the Beethoven is in a class by itself.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dvorak only one vote, culture barbarians.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Dvorak only one vote, culture barbarians.


I enjoy his violin concerto, but for me it doesn't quite rank up there with my top favorites. However, I would definitely vote for Dvorak in a "best cello concerto" poll.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I enjoy his violin concerto, but for me it doesn't quite rank up there with my top favorites. However, I would definitely vote for Dvorak in a "best cello concerto" poll.


But you have a alibi, being a Beethoven addict.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

I really admire the 1st movement development section of Beethoven's violin concerto. It has the effect of a nocturne in an otherwise sunny movement.


----------

